# What would your response be to this email..?



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi all, 
I am new here. As I mentioned in my hello message, I have a neighbor who has a GSD and a Husky and while I have a small breed am trying to learn how to deal with the situation. There are pretty limited areas to ask for advice, and I am trying to get a GSD owner's perpective. 

This neighbor totally keeps to himself. Bothers with noone. My husband has made small talk with him, but that is about it. Anyhoo, his dogs have been frequently loose. Husband talked to him about it and it continues to be a problem. He previously told husband that they have an invisible fence and the battery on the collar died. Not sure if husband misunderstood or what, because anytime I've seen these dogs, I do not see collars on them. Pretty sad and scary for them (the dogs). 

Not only has it been a problem with these dogs crapping in our yard, but it is not smart to let them run loose. Granted things can happen but when it happens this often it gets to be concerning. 

He has told my husband that his dogs are well-trained, but then why are they often in our yard..? I don't understand it. My guess is that since we got our little dog (a bichon mix, 11 lbs full grown), that they are suddenly 'fascinated' with our yard. Husband refuses to talk to the man again and since he keeps to himself I am not easy going to talk to him, not to mention there is another GSD in the yard I would have to walk through to get to this man's house. So that makes (3) unfamiliar large-breed dogs that are un-restrained that I would be subjected to, plus this man is known to pack a gun and has a huge gun fascination, so it is probably not a great idea to go knocking on his door, after all, I am pretty much a stranger.

When his dogs were in our yard the other night, I decided to do something, give a warning. So I sent him an email on facebook. 

Am I wrong to have sent this email..? Is all of this no big deal..? I know my email is pretty lengthy, but I wanted to convey my concerns. I feel like I was a little overly cautious but I wanted to express my concerns. It seems this man has no regard for others, not even his own dogs.. 

I am hoping I did not make a bad situation worse, but I did not know what to do. I would appreciate any advice on this matter. I mean, after all, he is apparently going to live there a long time with these dogs, so I want to nip any problem in the bud before something bad happens.

I am not tryng to turn this into a big dog vs little dog debate, I honestly am wanting feedback and any possible advice. The man clearly does not want to be 'bothered' so it makes it difficult. 

Hi, 
I believe you are the neighbor in the house behind us. 

We saw your dogs running loose again today. 

This is more than a little concerning not only because we have a small dog and there are also small children in the neighborhood (one right next door), but also for the safety of your own dogs. 

I am asking you to PLEASE be more careful and PLEASE keep your dogs restrained. I believe my husband has already talked to you quite some time ago and unfortunately this continues to be a problem. They were both loose and in our yard just a couple weeks ago.

Please keep your dogs in your yard. If the invisible fence is a problem then maybe it is time to seek alternatives to keep your dogs restrained. 

As a concerned neighbor and a small dog owner if I see this happening again I will be calling the dog warden or the township police. It is as much for others' safety as it is for your own dogs' safety. 

I would really hate for something bad to happen. 

Thank you and I hope you will cooperate and be a responsible dog owner.
-end-


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

While I think your heart was in the right place if I was the type to let me dogs run loose even after a neighbor mentioned it, I don't think the email would change my behavior.

What might change my behavior is a visit from Animal Control and a ticket for loose dogs. 

But that can always open up another can of worms and you would have to make sure that you are fine with the possibility of AC seizing the dogs or a war with the neighbor.

Just my two cents..................


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Betty, I would just contact AC, keep a log of when you see the dogs in your yard/loose whatever..

Since you don't really know these dogs, they could easily hurt or kill a small dog, I'd consider fencing in my own yard to keep my dogs safe as well.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

As a responsible pet owner I would apologize but as a responsible owner my dog would never be out unsupervised. Unfortunately you are dealing with uncaring dog owner. My dogs safety is number 1 for me, so I would call animal control and report it. You would be doing the dogs a favor and possibly saving their lives.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The email is good, gives them a chance to make it right. After that I would report the dogs at large to AC every time they're out, then get a fence.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i never would have said anything to him. nor call AC. i would just call the cops. AC is stretched far and thin. who knows how long it will take for them to show up. the cops will be there in 2 minutes knocking on his door with a summons.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on locale. Here, AC is responsible for dogs at large. Whether they come or not, when you call the report is recorded, so if you call every time you see them out, it develops a nice long history...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some people may have a fb account but are seldom on it. Are you certain he's going to see the message? I would try to have a chat with him to be sure he read it, and let him know your next step will be calling AC or whoever is in charge of loose dogs.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am wondering how you got his e-mail address, just curious? I thing your e-mail was very respectful under the circumstances and that it is good to treat him like a fellow human being, giving him a chance to rectify before letting the law handle it. But if it continues, I would call the cops or AC or whoever handles such issues in your area.


----------



## AniB (May 12, 2014)

I agree with Bridget. You may want to send him a letter to make sure he reads your message.
But if he is given warnings by the police it still doesn't mean he will keep his dogs out of your yard. He can let them loose again and apologize to the cops every time. I will put up a fence just to be safe. He obviously doesn't care.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I personally wuldn't be offended by the email, in fact I would probably want to talk to you personally, but I suspect this guy isn't going to do that. Do you see him out at any point? If so, you might try to just talk to him one on one, even mention the email as a no threat just explain yourself. But that's just me.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My take on it -- the dogs have shown no agression to anyone or anything that has been mentioned. It seems to me like the OP is a person worried about large dogs, perhaps fearful of large dogs. The disclaimer about not wanting it to be a big vs little dog debate doesn't really put this to rest because, really, that is what it is. She doesn't want to walk through another yard because it has a big dog in it, these are big dogs she's worried about. It also sounds like none of the yards have a traditional fence. I don't understand how she would have to walk through yards to reach this person's home. Perhaps that's the shortest way but surely there is a road or a series of roads that connect the neighborhood.

I'd say that yes, they are more interested in her yard now that there is a four-legged new comer there. Loose dogs can be a worry and/or a problem but what I sense here is unwarrented concern over "large" dogs in general.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not sure I would say she's afraid of large dogs, I LOVE large dogs, and I still wouldn't walk through a man's yard to get to the front door with 2 strange large dogs in it just roaming freely. They may be roaming and being friendly outside their property but things change once you get in their territory. 

I think that it's more of an annoyance and a disrespect as another dog owner. I have next door neighbors who used to let their dog's roam. They were never aggressive but it's a matter of principle... you shouldn't let your dogs roam in general.. too many things can happen to them or others and it's just irresponsible to do. I spoke with them after their "never aggressive dogs" attacked Titan when we were walking back to our property.. they had "never been that way before."


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

The only thing with contacting this guy is now when PD or AC goes knocking on his door he'll know exactly who called them. 

Just something to keep in mind..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I also agree with Ani...put up a fence. Easier to just avoid trouble, although you shouldn't have to.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

I am sure this is not about big dogs solely. But...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../473866-cane-corsos-kill-jogger-michigan.html

It happens. I does. We love german shpeherds but don't be ignorant of the fact they CAN be VERY dangerous. She is right not to test their boundaries. 

I ran a dog rescue of red line dogs. I do no approach dogs at the park without there being a person familiar with them present.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would put up a fence in a heartbeat but one, husband is against it and two, the dogs will likely jump over it anyway. But the husband is completely against that idea. 

I got a security camera and will just call the police anytime I see them loose. 

As for "why" I would have to cut through another neighbor's yard, the only other way there would be to walk on a super-busy highway with pretty much 0 berm which is also another reason why it is crazy that he lets his dogs run loose since they live on this super-busy highway. 

If all else fails and AC or the police are not helpful I will just go to the sheriff's office and ask what to do. It is sad that irresponsible people like him make things difficult for other responsible dog owners.


----------



## Clgkag (May 1, 2014)

Not to be combative, but would this be an issue if he had small dogs? It seems that your main concern is that the dogs running loose are large breed? Does this automatically make them more of a threat? From your post and the email you sent it seems like you believe these dogs will hurt someone or someone's pet only because they are large breed. I understand not wanting your neighbor's dogs to use your yard for their private toilet, I have a neighbor whose dogs do the same, but have these dogs ever shown any aggressiveness to make you worry about their behavior? When it comes down to it, you have the right to expect not to have his animals on your property. It just seems to me to be a cause of large breed prejudice.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not answering for OP at all, but I'm not getting the size prejudice thing people keep catching on to. Regardless, a loose large breed dog is still more dangerous than a lose small breed when it comes down to it.. I mean is it really ok for any dog, aggressive or not, big or small, to be roaming the neighborhood?


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

If they were pomeranians I would be concerned. 
Dogs are dogs and when there are two loose together that not only is completely irresponsible but the pack mentality can kick in. By them crapping in our yard they are marking their territory and seeing it as "theirs". How do I know they are NOT vicious..? Better safe than sorry!
Bottom line is these dogs should not be running loose whether they are 10 lbs or 80 lbs. 
Owners like this make it hard for everyone.


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

He sounds like an irresponsible dog owner, and you probably won't change his mind... So the responsibility is yours to protect your family and dog by fencing your yard. Dogs can be unpredictable running loose...GSD or not. 



msh07 said:


> I would put up a fence in a heartbeat but one, husband is against it and two, the dogs will likely jump over it anyway. But the husband is completely against that idea.


I'm not sure that understand this.  Why would you take the risk and not get a fence? And most dogs wouldn't try to jump a 6 foot fence.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many HOA's don't allow physical fences. Maybe the OP lives in a neighborhood where fences aren't allowed. The e-fence is the go to in those situations, but they aren't what I'd ever call safe, on either side of the boundary.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh for petes sake...

There is nothing wrong with the email. I wouldn't have went that route, I would call animal control and keeping calling them. I don't care if the dogs are big or small, there are usually leash laws in place and I'm not one that wants to see any dog dead on the side of a busy highway. I would move forward until the guy contains his dogs or they are removed. It's for everyone's safety including the idiots dogs.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, you won't find the right perspective here, because _nobody_ here will let their dogs roam. Lol, we're pretty serious about our dogs, and letting them run loose in the neighborhood just isn't going to happen. 

But I sympathize with you, because in the past 2 homes I've lived in, I've had to put up with this. At the last place, I just called AC, and the owner was told that next time they had to come out, it would be a $500 fine. That went over like a ton of bricks, because it turned out that the new girlfriend didn't like the dogs, so she'd let them out as soon as their owner went to work, hoping they'd never return. Nice, huh?

Where I live now, rural residential, the people here think their dogs should be 'free' so it's not unusual to see them walking themselves, lol. I was pretty angry about it when I moved here, and got my DH to put up a tiny cedar fence, so keep them off the front yard. It's so aggravating to clean up other dogs' feces, I know. Not to mention the marking on the cars, torn garbage bags, etc. It's very inconsiderate. I hope your neighbor realizes this, after your email. The best I could do here was to get my neighbor to keep her dog in until the garbage is picked up. Baby steps, lol. But I'm not going to call AC on a 13 year old lab who otherwise is a very sweet dog, just with too much freedom. Good luck!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Where I used to live there was a collie that used to escape and wander. The first time I caught him and searched for the owners. The dog was 16 yrs old, blind, and deaf. I couldn't believe that the owners were so laid back about him escaping. It was just so dangerous for him. I continued to bring him home everytime I seen him. I never called AC on them either. I stopped seeing him after a while so I can only guess the poor old dog died.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

msh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would really hate for something bad to happen.
> 
> ...


 
For what it's worth - I would not have contacted the owner after the initial contact by your husband. Assuming it is against your city/county laws to have a dog at large, I would have recorded any additional infractions from that date and then filed a complaint with your local animal control department. I would not get involved with the neighbor directly. 

If I were the large dog owner, I would have taken the statement you made above as a threat against my dogs. Certainly not saying that was your intention, but now if anything should happen to their dogs, even if you are not in any way associated with that action, you will be blamed.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

I meant something bad happening being like a small child mauled, a dog fight or an attack, or their dogs killing wildlife or another dog..we also have several elderly neighbors who like to go outside in the Summer...an 80-lb. dog that might jump up on the neigbor, being friendly or otherwise, would be bad....

Not to mention their dog being hit by a car or their dog being hurt by another dog in the neighborhood. And yes someone might want to hurt their dogs if they see them in their yard. It happens...

For what it is worth if a dog is loose and there is a possibility or threat of an attack and something happens to the dog, it would be the owner's dog that was running loose who would be at fault, if that is what you are referring to. 

I am just documenting everything. 
Security camera in place. AC in contact list on the cell phone. I will report and file a complaint every time I see these dogs loose.. 

He has to know they are running loose, he was working on cars outside the other night (his side job) when they were running loose. He was in clear view of them and made no effort to call them back home.

Maybe that will be enough to make him think twice about letting his dogs run loose. Doubtful, but one can hope!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

msh07 said:


> I meant something bad happening being like a small child mauled, a dog fight or an attack, or their dogs killing wildlife or another dog..


Please be clear that I'm certainly not saying it was your intention to threaten the dog owner. I truly don't think it was. I'm saying that if the dog owner finds his dog hit by a car on the side of the road, you might be the first person that crosses his mind.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes I understand what you are saying. 

Regardless, hoefully he will be more careful with his dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Talking is always the best first step! Assuming that fails:
Bear Spray on all walks don't let your dog out in the yard without you, going first.
Start calling Animal Control and documenting incidents. 
Put up a fence!
You have happened to see them on occasions but you could just as easily find them between you and your front door coming home from a walk one day!

He is being irresponsible but you have to protect yourself and your dog!


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Again, unfortunately putting up a fence is not an option. 
I always go outside with him, and never let him go out the door first. 
Unfortunately my husband is different. He will let him outside on the runner by himself, let's him go out the door first, refuses to put up a fence because it interferes with his landscaping. So husband is not helpful. 

I like the bear spray idea. Someone recommended halt spray but the reviews are not great on it. Someone else also recommended a bull horn or somethng similarly loud, but I'm thinking something like that would only work the first time or two or even might make them freak out, which would be worse. Still someone else recommended a golf umbrella and pointing it at the dog and popping it open, but again, I am thinking that might either make the dogs freak out or they might be immune to it. I will check into the bear spray, thanks!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry your husband is being less than helpful! 

Regardless of breed people need to "control there freaking dog!"


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

If a fence is not an option, how about a dog run?


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dog runs/fences are not an option. 
Good idea, though!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msh07 said:


> Dog runs/fences are not an option.
> Good idea, though!!


I have to ask. If these things are not an option to keep your dog safe, is your husband willing to shell out money if your dog gets attacked and injured?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Have these dogs shown any aggression? 

I carry bear spray, for bears. I'd think long and hard before deploying it. I had it out one time, for a black bear in the trail, and accidentally shot off a bit of mist, and ended up running back through it. After about 10 minutes, my legs, eyes, lips, nose, started burning. I washed in a creek, but I ended up sitting in a cold shower to reduce the pain from the burns for at least 3 hours. It was horrible.

Go ahead and carry bear spray, but keep in mind the stuff is illegal in many areas, and often backfires. I'd risk a chemical burn over being attacked by a grizzly bear, but I'd use many other methods first to deter all but the most aggressive and dangerous of dogs. A few wandering dogs do not deserve to be bear sprayed just for wandering. 

Bear spray is a good standby, but it is powerful stuff.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A lot of times fencing is not an option because we feel we need to fence the whole yard, and whether it is a cost constraint or a HOA, it just may not be possible. Or, we think it will be permanent. 

We can fence just a section of our property and use some type of fencing that is acceptable, or is temporary, just to give our animal a place to be when we are out there that is more secure from the wildlife in the area. Besides neighbor dogs, many places have coyotes and other critters dogs would be better off not tangling with, like deer. If you use a side of your home and buy a $300 panel kennel 5x10', you have six 5' panels, which means you can put up a 10' x 10' or 5 x 20' area alongside your back door or garage. And for $75 you can add additional panels to make it even larger. $150 more gives you a 10 x 20' kennel area, which is large enough to throw the ball for the dog and play with the dog, etc. The dog need not have the run of the entire yard, which is not only open to wildlife, but open to the wildlife droppings, which can contain protozoa and other unsavory things that can be unhelpful.

Yes, I have had neighbors who do not see the need to properly manage their dogs. And yes, if you have puppies that can be a big deal. I could call and harp on the dog warden's ear, but that could start neighbor ruckus. So, I have fenced my back yard, and keep my dogs kenneled with in a fence. It is safer for them, and if there is crap in my front yard, I can curse my neighbor's out loud with a clean conscience.

One thing about living in the country, is that displaced city folks who think now that they live in the country they can let Fido run around free, generally find Fido go missing within a few months. Sometimes Fido becomes road pizza, and sometimes he just goes missing, which means some farmer shot him and buried him. Eventually the displaced city folks learn to keep their dogs at home if they want them.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> Have these dogs shown any aggression?
> 
> I carry bear spray, for bears. I'd think long and hard before deploying it. I had it out one time, for a black bear in the trail, and accidentally shot off a bit of mist, and ended up running back through it. After about 10 minutes, my legs, eyes, lips, nose, started burning. I washed in a creek, but I ended up sitting in a cold shower to reduce the pain from the burns for at least 3 hours. It was horrible.
> 
> ...


If these dogs show aggression or sign of an attack I would use a deterrent spray. Hopefully it does not come to that!



llombardo said:


> I have to ask. If these things are not an option to keep your dog safe, is your husband willing to shell out money if your dog gets attacked and injured?


He can deal with that if and when it happens. He will probably go beat on the neighbor's door then. 

I must say I am surprised at some of the lax responses and trying to make it look like I am the one at fault here. 

I am looking for a safe civil means to resolve this situation. 

So far I have a security camera installed. 
I am not really big on sprays because while I think while it might deter the dog at the moment, the dog might come back for retaliation. 

I am also not thrilled with the thought of as someone said us coming home some night to these dogs sitting in front of our front door...As I said, these neighbors have little to no contact with anyone so I have no idea if they are vicious or not. As I said, better safe than sorry, for their sake and ours!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not trying to be a jerk, but sometimes it just leaks out. In any case, why are you here? Why are you not on some small dog forum getting ideas on how to deal with the big evil dogs on your block.

Your neighbor is a jerk. He is not managing his dogs properly. Most of us have had to deal with neighbors who are jerks at some point. And, no, just because our dogs are larger does not mean we feel free to let them fight it out, or take care of themselves. 

The choices are pretty clear. You have let your neighbor know you are not comfortable with his dog in your yard. If your state has a leash law, then call in the authorities, whichever are appropriate. If not, then prevent them from accessing your yard by use of some type of fencing. 

Your little dog buddies might be a better place to go, considering they are more likely to deal with the exact same problem. I mean if my neighbor's dog gets to mine, there may be a vet bill, but if the dog is small enough, one quick shake could be all it takes. 

And this is where, I don't understand the reticence of creating a safe yard within your yard for the dog. Even an X-pen or two can prevent injuries, though no, you can't leave the dog out in the yard with nothing but an x-pen between them and the husky and GSD. 

If something happens to your dog, no amount of "I'm really sorry" from your neighbor is going to make it all better, so you have to protect your dog. If that means calling AC (here in Ohio, if you have a dog warden, the cops will not come for animal problems -- at least not in the county), then call them. 

Your post does reek of being terrified of larger dogs, after all there are small children around -- that makes it sound like big dogs are just waiting to find one on their own. The thing is, if your state or municipality has a leash law, then the poop is enough. People should not let their dog's roam into other people's yards, and the poop is enough to make a complaint. You don't have to justify it farther. Not really. Call your neighbor and tell him that his dogs are pooping in your yard and you are sick of it, if it happens again, you are calling AC. And then, follow through.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Big dogs do more damage.....simple.....I would be more concerned about a GSD wandering around than a pomeranian too....that doesn't make me prejudiced against big dogs it makes me smart......The suggestion the size of the dog is irrelevant seems odd to me.....given that a man was just killed.....pretty sure that had something to do with the size of the dogs roaming around.

OP.....I like the letter idea.....you are giving him a chance to make it right. If he blows you off call AC. 
It would annoy me too if I had to put up a 6 foot high fence just cause the neighbor can't do the right thing......but a safety pen for your little bloke would be a good idea just in case.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

msh07 said:


> I must say I am surprised at some of the lax responses and trying to make it look like I am the one at fault here.


Huh? I don't see that. But maybe I'm much older than you are, and I can remember back in the '70s when letting our family dogs roam around was the norm. The only reason I called AC on those dogs was because they were menacing my elderly neighbors. I don't have a problem with going after charging dogs with a large garden shovel, to threaten them off my property, but I don't expect everyone to resort to that, lol. 

There were many loose dogs in that neighborhood- same as with this one. If I ever see the rottie down the road loose, AC will be getting another complaint, because that dog has already charged my DH and another neighbor. The rest of them mind their own business, so I don't care if they're loose. There were 6 different roamers here at one point, lol! Some have moved and some just aren't around anymore, fine by me. Is that a lax response? If you'd said these dogs were menacing you, I'd have been alot less lax, lol. 

It took me a while to get my fence too, because my DH didn't want one either. Happy wife, happy life. LOL.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am thinking this not going to be easily solved. ac will have to remove these dogs.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

Blanketback said:


> I can remember back in the '70s when letting our family dogs roam around was the norm. .


I grew up in the 70's too and we had a neighbor whose dog was always loose. But people know better now and after many dogs being hit by cars people are much more careful. 

Oddly enough, today is a beautiful day here and I have seen his dogs out not once. He is home because he is working outside on his cars. Even more oddly enough last night he had his front porch light on all night (I have IBS, which means I spend a good deal of time on the pot, tmi, I know, sorry! and our bathroom window faces his house. Don't worry, he is not subjected to us on the pot, haha..) He has never had his front porch light no. the big spotlight outside his garages, but not his house...Not sure if he just forgot to turn it off or if he had something happen that he left the light on (non-dog related), but that was just kind of ironic...This might all just be coincidence, but I am fine with it!! Hopefully he continues keeps the dogs out of other people's yards! 

Thank you so much to those with insight. I really know nothing about GSD's and I wanted to get opinions of other owners about this matter, to be fair. I do not want to see his dogs hurt and I do not want to risk our dogs getting into a fight. I guess I am all the more cautious because we had out dog at the nursing home a few weeks ago and there was another dog there, a lab mix. The owner asked if it would be okay for them to say hello and they were both n leashes so husband said okay. The lab snapped soon as she/he got within a few inches of our dog's face, so obviusly my heart skipped a beat. The owner said his dog 'never' snaps. So now I am pretty much leary of all dogs, especially ones we totally don't know at all.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

msh07, I must ask during the times you see them in your yard, do they go anywhere else or just your yard and back to his house? I'm asking because most dogs that roam wouldn't have stayed in the yard and would have ran off by now. Have they ever came up to you? Growled? anything?

I ask because I remember one time I had to walk a rottweiler back home who roamed away from his house, he was very friendly. I was worried about him getting hit by a car so I walked him back across the street and made sure he went back to his house. If they appear friendly I would see if your husband is up going with you to walk them back to his house. I would knock on the door and say "hello, I found these two in my yard, I was concerned they wouldn't come back so we decided to walk them back home. I hope this is okay?". See what his reaction is.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

I have big dogs. When I first bought my house I didn't have a fence yet and I let my dogs run.

I heard thru the grapevine that some neighbors weren't happy that my dogs were in their yard (their concern was their dog is very vicious to other dogs and they didn't want it to be a problem).. anyway, as soon as I heard that I went to home depot and built myself a fence.. I then went over and apologized, now we're all friends. :thumbsup:

This was before I got Sammy. It was just chief. He's GSD/Husky and likes to roam.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> Huh? I don't see that. But maybe I'm much older than you are, and I can remember back in the '70s when letting our family dogs roam around was the norm. The only reason I called AC on those dogs was because they were menacing my elderly neighbors. I don't have a problem with going after charging dogs with a large garden shovel, to threaten them off my property, but I don't expect everyone to resort to that, lol.
> 
> There were many loose dogs in that neighborhood- same as with this one. If I ever see the rottie down the road loose, AC will be getting another complaint, because that dog has already charged my DH and another neighbor. The rest of them mind their own business, so I don't care if they're loose. There were 6 different roamers here at one point, lol! Some have moved and some just aren't around anymore, fine by me. Is that a lax response? If you'd said these dogs were menacing you, I'd have been alot less lax, lol.
> 
> It took me a while to get my fence too, because my DH didn't want one either. Happy wife, happy life. LOL.


so it's ok that these dogs are wandering around unsupervised cause that's how it was 30 years ago???
I'm so confused.......we have thread after thread on here about how terrible, irresponsible yada yada yada people are cause they don't keep their dogs secure, a thread on a man who just got killed because the owner let them wander.....now we have a thread where people are suggesting that this lady has breed prejudice and is overeating cause her neighbors are letting their dogs wander........


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sparra said:


> so it's ok that these dogs are wandering around unsupervised cause that's how it was 30 years ago???
> I'm so confused.......we have thread after thread on here about how terrible, irresponsible yada yada yada people are cause they don't keep their dogs secure, a thread on a man who just got killed because the owner let them wander.....now we have a thread where people are suggesting that this lady has breed prejudice and is overeating cause her neighbors are letting their dogs wander........


No one here is saying that it is ok to let dogs roam about. One guy said that he did, he heard it bothered his neighbors and he changed what he was doing. 

On the other hand, you can really only change your own behavior. You can call AC, you can write an e-mail, you can talk to the guy. At the end of the day, if the dogs come over and attack your dog, you are going to kick yourself because you knew it, you were fearful of it, and you didn't protect your dog. 

The squeaky wheel gets the grease. If the guy doesn't respond, you call AC. You call the Authorities if they do nothing. If the dog warden isn't getting the job done, call the county commisioners. Call the sheriff or police. Heck our dog warden came to bother my parents because some lady thought I was letting the dog live in my SUV. But that still doesn't mean that you can just let your dog get attacked. 

And, again, I don't understand, this is the second time in a couple of weeks people without big dogs, and come on here to get GSD-owners advice about people behaving poorly with their GSDs. I mean if you saw a pit bull running loose in a neighborhood, would you go on a pit bull site and say "Why do you guys let your dog run loose?" Or if your chickens were killed by a border collie, would you go on a border collie site and explain your sad tale of woe and ask them what you should do? Heck no! Go on your Chicken site and THEY will tell you what to do, and what model you need, and what kind of ammunition. 

It's kind of like rubbing people's noses in it, isn't it. Wow there's this dude that lives behind us and he has a German Shepherd, and some other brand of dog, and he lets them come over here and crap in my yard. What should I do about it? Is my letter ok? I just want to know what you other Neanderthals who own these beast think (well not really, I just want to point out what a bunch of jerks GSD owners are).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> It's kind of like rubbing people's noses in it, isn't it. Wow there's this dude that lives behind us and he has a German Shepherd, and some other brand of dog, and he lets them come over here and crap in my yard. What should I do about it? Is my letter ok? I just want to know what you other Neanderthals who own these beast think (well not really, I just want to point out what a bunch of jerks GSD owners are).


I didn't get this impression. The OP wanted the opinion of people who own the breed. Maybe looking for reassurance that her dog was safe or that she did the right thing.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I didn't get this impression. The OP wanted the opinion of people who own the breed. Maybe looking for reassurance that her dog was safe or that she did the right thing.


Agree......she has been very polite....just wanting advice.......no where did she rub anyone's nose in it.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

selzer said:


> No one here is saying that it is ok to let dogs roam about. One guy said that he did, he heard it bothered his neighbors and he changed what he was doing.


I never thought it was "okay" so to speak, I knew I needed a fence, just didn't have the budget for it... But once I heard it was a problem (or at least frowned upon) I altered my budget and built a slightly smaller fence than I wanted sooner than I had planned.

But back on topic.. I don't think it's ok. Here's why: I'll use the example of a legal backyard fire..

If there's no burn restrictions then it's perfectly legal to have a backyard fire (friends over, little bonfire, no harm no foul). Once a neighbor complains that they don't like the smoke or whatever it immediately becomes a "nuisance fire" and is rendered illegal and must be put out.

So, if the dogs are non aggressive and not problematic and not bothering anyone then they're fine (IMHO). But as soon as someone doesn't like it (OP), or is scared of it, or for whatever reason has an issue with it, then I think it needs to stop.

That's my $0.02


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Rocket said:


> So, if the dogs are non aggressive and not problematic and not bothering anyone then they're fine (IMHO). But as soon as someone doesn't like it (OP), or is scared of it, or for whatever reason has an issue with it, then I think it needs to stop.
> 
> That's my $0.02


IMO, It is really never fine to let dogs roam wherever they want or poop/pee on everyone's property. If it was fine there wouldn't be a leash law almost everywhere. Then all of the sudden every dog in the neighborhood is roaming because if that one can do it, so can I attitude forms. At the very least it's a nuisance. I can't stand when people let their dogs roam for other reasons, I do not want to ever be in the position to see said dog dead in the road or be the one that killed it.


----------



## msh07 (Jul 25, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I do not want to ever be in the position to see said dog dead in the road or be the one that killed it.


Hitting an animal is something that haunts you and stays with you for a LONG time. A few years ago I hit a deer..I came up on a hill, it was a stretch of road that is always black, no light for another hundred+ yards. There was the deer, dead center in front of me.  If I slammed the brakes the deer still would have been hit but also the car tailing me would have rear-ended me. It was that close once I got up on the hill. For the longest time I was paranoid about any little thing on the road, even a little leaf blowing made me slam my brakes if I did not know what it was at first. Nightmare images of the deer flailing up and flipping. I can not imagine the horror of hitting someone's pet. 

I was worried my email might have been a little harsh. Posting it on a small breed forum would probably get prejudiced replies. I want opinions of those who have the breed and any advice on how to handle this civilly. Posting on a small breed site might not have given the fair shake to the owner. After all, as I said, he is going to be living there a long time with these dogs, and I want advice on how to handle it in a fair manner to be fair to the owner. If someone sees that as prejudiced, then they must be pretty jaded and a little overly defensive themselves. I am looking to handle this in a mature manner with respect to the dog's owner and to do what is best for the dogs themselves. 

Unfortunately there is always going to be this defensiveness. 

In the end a dog is a dog and any dog can attack, whether they are typically aggressive or not.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I've had to fence to keep other dogs off my property and it's well worth the price for my peace of mind.

And I'm the one with the big dogs............................


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

sparra said:


> so it's ok that these dogs are wandering around unsupervised cause that's how it was 30 years ago???
> I'm so confused.......we have thread after thread on here about how terrible, irresponsible yada yada yada people are cause they don't keep their dogs secure, a thread on a man who just got killed because the owner let them wander.....now we have a thread where people are suggesting that this lady has breed prejudice and is overeating cause her neighbors are letting their dogs wander........


I don't think that's a correct response to my last post, as you'll see in my post previous to the one you quoted: I sympathize with OP, after having had to deal with the same crap -literally, crap - dog crap. And it was my constant, _"What freaking century are we living in??!!"_ that eventually got me my fence  

But throwing in breed bias? No matter the size of the dog, OP will still be concerned about the crap left behind for her to pick up. And cars kill little dogs too, which she doesn't want to see happen.

Bringing up that poor man who was recently killed was a horrible thing to do, IMO. Nowhere does OP mention that these dogs have previous bite histories, or have threatened her in any way. Geez, you might as well throw in the fact that they might have rabies to really get her upset! That's uncalled for, don't you think?


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

The OP obviously lives somewhere far more civilized than I. Not long ago, city folks keep moving here and thinking they are country... Anyways a farmer was having trouble with the neighbour's dog coming over, the Agriculture Laws state a loose dog can be shot on spot. So the farmer, being nice, this happened a couple times, went to the new neighbours and said, if your dog comes over here again, I have livestock, I will shoot it." Next day, the police are at his door, he can't tell them he is going to shoot their dog - that is threatening. So the farmer asks, what to do, the cop said, shoot it. Don't warn them. So the next night - the farmer shot the dog. If I see a poster for a lost dog, more than a week old, I get sick to my stomach... Sad for the dog and disgusted by the owners - everyone has an accident and people are pretty good here. Everybody knows me and my dogs, but I still am hyper vigilant, we live beside a highway too and it can be crazy busy.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> I don't think that's a correct response to my last post, as you'll see in my post previous to the one you quoted: I sympathize with OP, after having had to deal with the same crap -literally, crap - dog crap. And it was my constant, _"What freaking century are we living in??!!"_ that eventually got me my fence
> 
> But throwing in breed bias? No matter the size of the dog, OP will still be concerned about the crap left behind for her to pick up. And cars kill little dogs too, which she doesn't want to see happen.
> 
> Bringing up that poor man who was recently killed was a horrible thing to do, IMO. Nowhere does OP mention that these dogs have previous bite histories, or have threatened her in any way. Geez, you might as well throw in the fact that they might have rabies to really get her upset! That's uncalled for, don't you think?


No I don't think......there were excuses being made on this thread for the dogs being loose. It very relevant to this thread......sometimes there is a real double standard on this forum.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rocket said:


> I never thought it was "okay" so to speak, I knew I needed a fence, just didn't have the budget for it... But once I heard it was a problem (or at least frowned upon) I altered my budget and built a slightly smaller fence than I wanted sooner than I had planned.
> 
> But back on topic.. I don't think it's ok. Here's why: I'll use the example of a legal backyard fire..
> 
> ...


Everyone has a right to their opinion. But, personally, I do not think dogs should be deciding where they should go and when. One's dog does not have to be vicious to get itself in trouble, and a loose dog is likely to be blame for stuff it didn't do too. 

Dogs have owners, not guardians, not staff, not companions. Owners are responsible for the actions of what they own, and are liable for any damages the animal causes. In most places it is flat out against the law for dogs to be running about loose without being under the control of a responsible person. 

In the past, having dogs roam around the villages and cities and in the country may have been ok. Now it is simply too dangerous. Dogs need to be contained for their safety and everyone else's safety.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

sparra said:


> No I don't think......there were excuses being made on this thread for the dogs being loose. It very relevant to this thread......sometimes there is a real double standard on this forum.


We obviously have a different view of pet dogs then. Because IME, the roamers are simply a nuisance, with inconsiderate owners - generally speaking. Again, IME, it's very rare that the roamers are aggressive to the point that they're out killing cats or attacking people. I don't see a double standard here, or excuses being made. I did suggest that the dogs are allowed to roam because their owner thinks it's ok, as many people used to think - and some people haven't changed with the times and _still_ think it's ok. That's not an "excuse" it's an explanation.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My son studied abroad and I forget what country they were in, but dogs and all their poop everywhere you walked. People kicking puppies in front of buses to get rid of them. One of the girls on the trip spent lots of time saving what she could. So maybe people coming from other countries think it's ok?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

How about not picking up the other dogs poop in your yard. Not sure how your husband feels about his yard and grass, but when HE has to pick it up, maybe he will rethink the fence idea. I put up a fence around part of my yard to keep the irresponsible neighbors dog out. I know you said your husband doesnt want a fence, but maybe if he is the one to clean the poop from the other dogs, he will change his mind. Also, did you find out what the leash laws are for your area? In my area, there isnt a requirement for dogs to be on a leash. I have stopped walking my dog on my dead end road due to the other dog owners not be as responsible as I am with training and leashing. I think your email was appropriate. It is a first step. Next step is calling AC or police, depending on how your area handles this type of issue. Also documenting when they are there in your yard in a journal too.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be honest.. this is one of those threads that really surprised me in the responses.. I would have expected people to me more on the side of fencing in your dogs and not letting them roam.. vs thinking the OP is prejudice against big dogs and defending the big dog owners because they don't appear to be a threat... but then all of a sudden if it becomes a threat.. it's a problem. WAY too much double standards going on here.. 

IMO.. dogs are dogs... big or small.. no matter the breed. A dog left unattended and to roam a neighborhood is not ok. Not only for other dog owners but people living there too, vehicles driving by, cleanliness of the neighborhood etc. Great that years and years ago it wasn't an issue, great that there are neighborhoods that allow this kind of thing.. but that doesn't mean it's the right thing to do and doesn't cause issues. When I have to scan the area every time I turn the corner to MY house because my neighbors have their "non-aggressive" dogs roaming all the time, that's just not ok.. They did change slightly, when one of their dogs "for the first time" attacked mine as we walked up our driveway, with the "OMG he's never done that before, so weird" excuse. No thank you. 

So OP. I think you were right in sending the email. If it continues to be a problem, document where they are and what times. If you can take a picture with a date stamp on it then that works too, just in case you need to get an outside agency involved. Also, I would make an attempt to talk to him again if it continues. That might mean going up to his house and talking to him personally or having the cops or AC talk to him also. A part of me would like to pick up his dog's poops and put them in a bag and bring it to his house, but that's just me being mean in my head.. lol. Don't do that unless he deserves that


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I honestly have been jn a similar situation, except I HAVE a fence. Here's my story:
My neighbors have two gorgeous huskies. They are beautiful purebred dogs and I've never had a problem with them, and they've never had a problem with my existing lab mix on the other side of the fence. After we got our GSD puppy, still no problems. After Yogi (GSD) got bigger - he was about 8 months when the problems started. The neighbor dogs started charging the fence and being very loud when we'd let Yogi out. I talked to the neighbor about it and we had the dogs meet. The males are both unaltered but they were fine after some posturing. The female is the problem. So what we ended up doing was first the neighbor tried fencing off the side that butted up against my fence. That didn't work. So now we have times where he lets his dogs out and he brings them in when it's my turn. 
I think the letter idea is ok but if I wereyou Id follow up with a written letter and tape to his mailbox door. Only because what if he never got the Facebook message? 
You'll be neighbor for a long time. You need to figure out a compromise. Maybe he'd figure out a way to go halvsies on a fence between your homes if keeping his dogs free is that important. Or maybe he'll just keep doing what he's doing and you'll need to call AC everytime they're in your yard. If you do write another letter though, please leave off the "Id hate for something bad to happen" part. I would take that as a threat. Good luck! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Any breed of dog off leash and unattended is a problem in my opinion. I encounter this behavior all the time on my morning walks with Ollie. This morning it was a Yorkie mix and a springer spaniel that we ran into at different points in the walk. Luckily all the encounters this morning turned out ok, but you never know. I would have been the only human witness to anything that went badly and on this forum we know it will always be the GSD that gets the blame due to size and breed. 

I will never understand why people just put their dogs out front and walk away. The best trained dog is mentally a 2 yr. old kid if a squirrel or ball is nearby. Would you leave a kid that age alone outside? Anything could happen regardless of the dog's breed or size. It could get hit by a car, it could wander off and get lost, it could take a dump on a neighbors lawn, it could scare the neighbor kids, it could bite someone, or it could just chill out and make friends with everyone that passes by. 

I have found the people that think this behavior is ok won't have their mind changed by you or your husband bringing it up. I think it is an important step and you need to put it on record that you are concerned and object to the behavior, but you will likely need to call AC for any change in behavior to occur. I know in my area, there was a problem dog (small breed, incidentally) that was called on over and over again by neighbors. The owners gave the electronic fence excuse, but obviously it didn't work very well. AC ended up giving the owner an ultimatum. Fence the front year or the dog would be taken away and put to sleep. The owner fenced the front yard.

Also fair is fair so you and your husband need to abide by the same standard. You can't let your smaller dog out in the front unattended either.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

Rocket said:


> I never thought it was "okay" so to speak, I knew I needed a fence, just didn't have the budget for it





llombardo said:


> IMO, It is really never fine to let dogs roam wherever they want or poop/pee on everyone's property.


I said above I never thought it was "OK". I don't think it's ok, what I was trying to say was what I said about the fire.. If it doesn't bother ANYONE then it's not a problem (and no ones problem to deal with), and sad as this may be it's the owners cross to bear if their dogs get killed.

but as soon as someone, anyone, is bothered for ANY reason then it's not ok.

I do agree with not having dogs free to pee/poo on other peoples property. When I did it at my house it's not a neighborhood.. I'm up very high in the mountains and my property backs to national forest and I don't have close neighbors, except one, and he asked me to leave them out so his pups would have friends to play with and he would take them inside as appropriate.
The person who complained was a couple hundred yards away and like I said as soon as I was made aware I fixed it.


----------

